# Soldering Irons



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I have several different makes of soldering irons.
Radio Shack mostly and I am using a Weller 35 watt now to build Fast Track turnouts.

I have been using a soldering iron for many years, hopefully correctly.

When I first start soldering the solder appears very hot and will flow under the rail.

After I have used the solder iron for about an hour the solder appears to not flow as well.
It is as if the iron is cooling a little.
When I start the rail will get hot enough to burn you slightly.
Later the rail does not feel as hot.

If I unplug the iron and let it cool well it seems to work just fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You need to bump up to a good solder station.
A good 937D+ model (go look on EBay) with a 60 watt Japanese heater is what you want.
They hold heat at a constant level, and they are very easy to work with!


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Get the haako knock off from hobby king. I have the real haako, and honestly can't tell any difference. Mine was close to 200.00, the hobby king one is around 16.00. Best deal on a station you'll find.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

I just bought this one on Amazon for $48 with free shipping.

Under submitted his response while I was writing mine. The one I purchased was the model 937 recommended by NIMT.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

hakko is a good quality product, only change i have done in mine in 15 or so years was to change from the large insert handpiece to the small... chinese inserts only run a buck or so each on ebay, worth the wait..
for track soldering i use a weller 100 watt, fast and excellent joints, but takes some practise, i use 16 gauge standard copper house wiring for tips...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

underthetire said:


> Get the haako knock off from hobby king. I have the real haako, and honestly can't tell any difference.


If you have a "haako" you have a knock off of a "Hakko" :rippedhand:

Sorry I couldn't resist. 

The 936D+ is exactly that, a knock off of the Hakko.
Yea save the brand name money and buy a generic! :thumbsup:


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Speelings not my thing  Hobby King US stock was about 23.00 total with shipping. Works just as well as my high end unit at work, minus the de soldering vacuum.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------

